# Rookie ice tent user ?



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

ok so my buddy bought a huge Ice tent and we were up at Rockport in the wind on Sat. Some may have seen us we were over by the spill-way but anyway, what does everyone use to tie their tents to the ice? ? ? we chased our tent a couple of times, one time we had to go about 50 yards. The pegs that came with the tent we could not pound in or get them to grab while trying to screw them into the ice. Just being rookies or is there a secret ?


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

I use the screw in ice anchors. It takes good pressure for the first couple turns and then your good to go. I bought a couple extras from sportsmans and bring some rope if it gets really windy to help hold the walls in place. 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

You may have to tap or hammer them in just a little bit to get them started. I carry a small hatchet that has a flat back, Then use one of the other screws, wedged it in the handle of the first screw for leverage to twist it into the ice.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wonder if you could spare the space if you just brought a big lag bolt with a big eyelet and an impact or regular drill that would make it much easier.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

When I had the sled type flip up... I never ever had to secure it. With the new "popup" style I have, we tie the upwind side to a snowmobile.


-DallanC


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I have found its well worth taking a cordless drill and a drill bit that is the same length but just smaller than the ice screws that come with the tent. With this early season ice as hard and clear as it is the drill gets you the holes and the screws still have the width to get a good bite. We were at fish lake a couple weekends ago and had no problem with the wind, and +1 on also securing the walls of the tent that the wind is hitting if its a pop up style.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

use your ice auger and drill a few inches, then set your stakes


----------



## emgrobinson (Jan 24, 2011)

After the first few cranks take the screw at a 45 degree angle. This has helped me to get the screws to grab. Keep your gloves on too. They require some pressure. Good luck!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Buy the Eskimo brand of ice anchors. If you bought an Eskimo Quickfish shelter, they came with it. If you bought another brand of pop up tent, the money you might have saved "might" buy you the anchors. My nephew got a smokin' deal on a Cabela's ice tent. The anchors are not designed very well. He borrows one of my anchors to get a hole in the ice then takes one of the anchors that came with his tent and screws that in the hole. On an ice fishing forum there has been much debate about drills, anchors, brace and bit drills, adapters, ... you name it. But it comes down to this. The Eskimo anchors were designed right. They start fast, and *don't* need a pilot hole or drill.

Fishrmn


----------



## gonelkin (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks all you guy's for helping a rookie ice tent user out, I will look into what I think will work best. It is a Cabela's tent and I agree the anchors sent with it do not work very well. Thanks again.


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

+1 on the Eskimo anchors. I also got a cabelas pop up and the anchors are about worthless, borrowed my buddies eskimo anchors and with little effort and a short amount of time they were in nice and solid.


----------

